# What to do with sour cream



## georgevan (Nov 22, 2020)

so I use sour cream in a recipe and the rest just sits there until I throw it out.  It has happened many times.  Any suggestions on how to use it?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 22, 2020)

Where to start... baked potatoes, cheesecakes, dips for veggies or chips, a dollop with your chili, salad dressings, nachos and other Mex favs, etc.


Here ae 39 recipes from BA... 

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/sour-cream-recipes


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2020)

georgevan said:


> so I use sour cream in a recipe and the rest just sits there until I throw it out.  It has happened many times.  Any suggestions on how to use it?



Use it in mashed potatoes instead of milk/cream.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2020)

Also as garnish on tacos. In many recipes, sour cream can be substituted for yogourt and vice versa.

You can use it to make quark, which is very much like cream cheese. Instructions for making quark. That thread also has suggestions for ways to use quark.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 22, 2020)

Put on a piece of bread, sprinkle some salt, lightly, enjoy sour cream sandwich.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 23, 2020)

use in pancake batter in biscuit recipes, nixed with seasoning salt as a dressing for sliced cucumbers, to make ranch dressing, to make blue cheese dressing, combine with vanilla and cream cheese, and sugar to make a cheesecake flavored topping for graham crackers, and I haven't hardly scratched the surface of how many ways sour cream can be used.  It can even be used in cake icings.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2020)

Add a dollop of sour cream to your scrambled eggs, french toast, omelet, etc...

A mixture of sour cream and chunky salsa makes a nice salad dressing.

Add sour cream to mayonnaise for a cabbage salad dressing, tuna salad, chicken salad, etc...

For dessert try this simple recipe.

1 bunch seedless grapes washed and stemmed.
1 cup sour cream
2 T brown sugar

Combine sour cream and brown sugar spoon over chilled grapes or add grapes stir to coat and chill prior to serving.

Also 5 cup ambrosia salad.

Combine and chill 1 cup of each ingredient for at least an hour before serving to soften/melt the marshmallows.
Mini marshmallows
Sweetened shredded coconut
Sour cream
Mandarin oranges drained
Pineapple tidbits drained

You can also add grapes or maraschino cherries to the basic mixture.


----------



## CenturyFoods_SNS (Apr 29, 2022)

There are a few things you can do with sour cream. 

One option is to make *Deviled Eggs*. Hard boil eggs, then cut them in half and remove the yolks. Mix the yolks with some sour cream, dijon mustard, salt, and pepper. Then put the mixture back into the egg whites and refrigerate until ready to serve.

Another option is to create a *healthy dip for your next vegetable platter*. Combine 1 cup of sour cream with 2 tablespoons of ranch dressing mix (or any other desired seasoning). Chill the dip before serving. 

You can also add it in soup.
*
Pancakes and crepes* are another excellent option. Simply add a dollop of sour cream on top of your favorite recipe. The result is a delicious and decadent breakfast treat. And if you're feeling really ambitious, you can even use sour cream in place of butter in your pancakes or crepes for an ultra-rich experience. So don't let that sour cream go to waste - put it to good use in your kitchen!


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 29, 2022)

*georgevan*, what recipe do you use your sour creme in?


----------



## corkyvike (Apr 29, 2022)

Blintzes.


----------



## corkyvike (Apr 29, 2022)

Russians put sour cream on everything. Soups too like Lagman and Borscht.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2022)

corkyvike said:


> Russians put sour cream on everything. Soups too like Lagman and Borscht.



And potato pancakes, salad dressing, mashed potatoes


----------



## Silversage (Apr 29, 2022)

If you do any baking, buttermilk, yogurt, and sour cream are usually interchangeable.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to make pierogis, and the dough called for sour cream.   the uncooked pierogi could be frozen.   So aa good way too use up the sour cream, freeze and not have to worry about it spoiling or going to waste


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2022)

corkyvike said:


> Russians put sour cream on everything. Soups too like Lagman and Borscht.





Not Lagman. Borscht yes.


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2022)

CharlieD said:


> Not Lagman. Borscht yes.



Is Lagman this? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laghman_(food))


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 9, 2022)

We have been buying the sour cream in the squirt tube. I think its ™Daisy brand.
This tube lasts much longer than the plastic containers.
In fact I had some (it had been previously opened) that I found in the back of the fridge hiding. It had been there easily 2 months. So I tasted a drop and it was like new.
From now on I will buy the squirt tube.  Its also very easy to use. Especially with tacos!


----------



## Just Cooking (May 9, 2022)

We like Daisy sour cream.

Just once we bought the squeeze bottle, mainly for tacos.

Used it  up and went back to tubs. No idea why. 

Time to revisit the squeeze tube.

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (May 9, 2022)

I'll have to look for tubes.  That would be great for taco night.  

Or any other meal that adds a splotch of.  Sometimes it's difficult and makes a mess getting it to the dish or off the spoon.


----------



## taxlady (May 9, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> I'll have to look for tubes.  That would be great for taco night.
> 
> Or any other meal that adds a splotch of.  Sometimes it's difficult and makes a mess getting it to the dish or off the spoon.



I have never seen tubes of sour cream. If it's just for the convenience, there are fillable tubes for food. This link takes you to the search results page on Amazon.ca: https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=fillable+...27174&tag=msncahydra-20&ref=pd_sl_j4ppk7afw_p


----------



## Just Cooking (May 9, 2022)

As I recall, the only downside was squeezing all the product out of the tube.

One problem Jeannie has with products in tubes.

You should see how she mangle's toothpaste tubes. [emoji16][emoji1787]

Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 14, 2022)

Just Cooking said:


> We like Daisy sour cream.
> 
> Just once we bought the squeeze bottle, mainly for tacos.
> 
> ...


We went back and forth several times before settling on the tube. I'm not sure why, but it seems to last much longer.
Maybe it has something to do with it not separating in the tube like it does in containers.



dragnlaw said:


> I'll have to look for tubes.  That would be great for taco night.
> Or any other meal that adds a splotch of.  Sometimes it's difficult and makes a mess getting it to the dish or off the spoon.



This is the very reason we tried the tube.



taxlady said:


> I have never seen tubes of sour cream. If it's just for the convenience, there are fillable tubes for food.



Its in the cold section right next to the containers of sour cream.  They always have it in our stores. It can hide because they stand up the tube on it's cap.  And your eyes are accustomed to looking for the container.  Its there trust me.



Just Cooking said:


> As I recall, the only downside was squeezing all the product out of the tube.
> One problem Jeannie has with products in tubes.
> You should see how she mangle's toothpaste tubes. [emoji16][emoji1787]
> Ross



If there is an issue using toothpaste, don't buy sour cream in the tube.
Its not hard to use, but toothpaste is easier.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> We went back and forth several times before settling on the tube. I'm not sure why, but it seems to last much longer.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with it not separating in the tube like it does in containers.



It's because there is less exposure to the air and the pathogens floating around that land in open containers. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Just Cooking (May 14, 2022)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Just Cooking View Post
*As I recall, the only downside was squeezing all the product out of the tube.
One problem Jeannie has with products in tubes.*
You should see how she mangle's toothpaste tubes.
Ross
If there is an issue using toothpaste, don't buy sour cream in the tube.
Its not hard to use, but toothpaste is easier. 
*
Roll_Bones*

Not really an issue.

Jeannie just likes to make certain she squeezes out all she paid for.   

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (May 14, 2022)

Just Cooking said:


> Not really an issue.
> 
> Jeannie just likes to make certain she *squeezes out all she paid for*.
> 
> Ross



Girl after my own heart!


----------



## taxlady (May 14, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> Its in the cold section right next to the containers of sour cream.  They always have it in our stores. It can hide because they stand up the tube on it's cap.  And your eyes are accustomed to looking for the container.  Its there trust me.
> ...



I don't think that Daisy is even available in Canada. I've never seen Daisy products. I did an internet search and all I could find for sale in Canada was an empty Daisy tub on Ebay, that can be shipped to Canada. On the Daisy website, they say it is available in 90% of US grocery stores, and some club stores. 

That was why I was recommending fillable tubes to Dragn, who also lives in Canada.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 14, 2022)

hey *taxy*, thanks for searching for me 

trouble with filling a reusable tube is in the transfer.  Doing the refilling alone would be enough to contaminate, imho. Plus the whole fact of buying in the tube to begin with is to not have to go to the trouble.  LOL  

But! expensive as they are _Maison Riviera_ has wonderful products which I started getting for the goat butter.  Their products come in little glass jars - which I love too, so handy for so many things.  And it's Canadian!


----------



## taxlady (May 14, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> hey *taxy*, thanks for searching for me
> 
> trouble with filling a reusable tube is in the transfer.  Doing the refilling alone would be enough to contaminate, imho. Plus the whole fact of buying in the tube to begin with is to not have to go to the trouble.  LOL
> 
> But! expensive as they are _Maison Riviera_ has wonderful products which I started getting for the goat butter.  Their products come in little glass jars - which I love too, so handy for so many things.  And it's Canadian!



Yeah, transferring the sour cream (anything, really) to the tubes does sound like a PITA. But, it would be tidier at the table when adding sour cream to tacos.

And that Riviera sour cream, yeah that's good stuff. (Liberté makes really good sour cream too, also with no additives and Canadian.) Have you tried their crème fraiche? The two little bottles are nifty. The second one stays sealed, while you are using the first one. BTW, I get them from Lufa Farms. At one point, they were selling plastic lids for those little jars for $0.25 each. I have a number of the lids.

The little jars are cute. Have you figured out a clever use for them? I saved a few for things like toasted sesame seeds. But, I keep getting them and it seems a shame to just put them in the recycling.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 14, 2022)

I had to put a ton of them in the recycle when I moved. I almost cried while my girlfriend cheered (she'd been after me for years to declutter and stop hoarding  )

I got some lids as well, I bought those products at both the IGA and Metro.  I have seen them here but that day I didn't need so didn't buy.  Need to check out some of the other grocers.  The goat butter comes in flat style jars that are great for puddings and individual desserts. Like ramekins.

Doing crafts I find them handy for holding/storing. 
In my little kitchen here, I use them for relish, mustard, etc from the big fridge upstairs. Saves space.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 14, 2022)

I just took a peek at the website for Maison Riviere.  Fancy pics! 

le petit pot

yummmmm


----------



## taxlady (May 14, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> I just took a peek at the website for Maison Riviere.  Fancy pics!
> 
> le petit pot
> 
> yummmmm



I checked out the lids. If I get 6 x 12 lids @ $3 each dozen, it's cheaper than getting fewer, because the shipping is free. I really don't think I need six dozen of those lids.  

I have bought their stuff from Metro and from IGA too. How is the goat butter? It's kinda pricey. I have only had goat milk butter when I was on vacation on Mallorca. It was a very long time ago. It was a bit of a surprise and I just thought, fine, it's butter, even if it's a bit different. It was much less startling than when I asked for a glass of milk to go with something. I was expecting a cold glass of cow's milk. I got a warm glass of goat's milk. It was good, just odd. I did ask them not to heat it after that. Oh yeah, I just remembered. I was visiting a friend in Chicago. We went to a health food store. They had goat milk in a carton. I bought one. I tasted it and inflicted it on my friend and on my boyfriend. Then, I threw it out. It tasted the way a billy goat smells - absolutely gross.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 14, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> We went back and forth several times before settling on the tube. I'm not sure why, but it seems to last much longer.
> Maybe it has something to do with it not separating in the tube like it does in containers...





GotGarlic said:


> It's because there is less exposure to the air and the pathogens floating around that land in open containers...


Ages and ages ago, back in our OH days, I remember a hint that one of the TV anchors mentioned in an off-handed sort of way. She said that after you take your serving of sour cream (or cottage cheese), to use the back of the spoon (BEFORE you've put it into your mouth  ) and spread the container contents around so that it's smooth with no divots. I've done that for decades now, and it really does slow down any spoilage.



Just Cooking said:


> ...Jeannie just likes to make certain she squeezes out all she paid for...


I don't blame her. I have this tiny, tiny spoon at the end of a very long handle. It was a give-away at a Tupperware party I attended before I was married. That spoon is a champ for getting the last of the stuff from any bottle or jar. I have no idea what I will do if it breaks.


----------



## taxlady (May 15, 2022)

What I do to get as much as possible out of a tube is to squeeze carefully from the bottom. Then, after several squeezes, I use the back of a knife to squish all the stuff at the bottom upwards. I fold, not roll, the bottom up and do that every inch or inch and a half or so. I have also been known to cut the tube open when I can't squeeze more out, so that I can scrape out the last of it.


----------



## kb0000 (May 15, 2022)

S Cream in tubes lasts way longer than the exp date,  longer if never opened, long, but not as long, once open.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have this tiny, tiny spoon at the end of a very long handle. It was a give-away at a Tupperware party I attended before I was married. That spoon is a champ for getting the last of the stuff from any bottle or jar. I have no idea what I will do if it breaks.


Do like Rachael Ray - shake up a dressing or marinade or something inside the jar, incorporating the last bit of the ingredient.
https://www.rachaelrayshow.com/recipe/15113_Bottom_of_the_Raspberry_Jam_Jar

Sent from my SM-T380 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't blame her. I have this tiny, tiny spoon at the end of a very long handle. It was a give-away at a Tupperware party I attended before I was married. That spoon is a champ for getting the last of the stuff from any bottle or jar. I have no idea what I will do if it breaks.




I had one of those years ago, but lost it. I bought these, so I can do the same thing. And they are metal, so won't break easy.

*Briout Bar Spoon Cocktail Mixing Stirrers for Drink, Stainless Steel, Spiral Long Handle, 12 Inches Black, 2 Pieces 
*


----------



## dragnlaw (May 15, 2022)

Think I bought this at our Canadian Tire store in the kitchen section. The rubber is very soft and I would like it a bit stiffer but I use it a lot!


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 15, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> It's because there is less exposure to the air and the pathogens floating around that land in open containers.



Thanks.  That makes perfect sense.



Just Cooking said:


> Quote:
> As I recall, the only downside was squeezing all the product out of the tube.
> One problem Jeannie has with products in tubes.



This thread got me thinking. I have a roll up sort of device for toothpaste.  Its not as wide as the sour cream tube.  But I think it would work.  I don't have any issues with tubes but Jeanie may want to try this?



taxlady said:


> I don't think that Daisy is even available in Canada. I've never seen Daisy products. I did an internet search and all I could find for sale in Canada was an empty Daisy tub on Ebay, that can be shipped to Canada. On the Daisy website, they say it is available in 90% of US grocery stores, and some club stores.
> That was why I was recommending fillable tubes to Dragn, who also lives in Canada.



Sorry taxlady. I did not notice you are from the great country of Canada.
Yes, its easily sourced here in the US.



dragnlaw said:


> trouble with filling a reusable tube is in the transfer.  Doing the refilling alone would be enough to contaminate, imho. Plus the whole fact of buying in the tube to begin with is to not have to go to the trouble.  LOL



I'm glad this came up.  Before we started buying the tube, we would transfer the sour cream to a squirt bottle.  Like the ones you can buy for ketchup ect..... Chefs use them all the time for all kinds of ingredients.
This actually is better than the tube except the tube is more convenient.  With the squirt bottle you can cut the tip to the perfect size for sour cream. 
And they are not that hard to fill.  I do it with a butter knife. I aslo never buy mustard in a squirt bottle.  I buy the big jar and either fill an old French's mustard squirt bottle with the bulk mustard or use my own squirt bottles.
I have also done this with mayo. Nice to be able to squirt mayo as well.



kb0000 said:


> S Cream in tubes lasts way longer than the exp date,  longer if never opened, long, but not as long, once open.



It does indeed.  Its was the main draw as to using this product all the time around here. No more soupy loose sour cream for us. The sour cream in the tube is thicker than what comes in the containers.


----------

